# How many homes down south (of me) have basements



## Stephen G (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey all,

Where I live almost every home has a basement, usually finished to bare drywall or at a min with 6mill poly barrier.  The floors are normaly poured concrete with either a carpet or hard insulated sub flooring.  The temp outside now is -20c (-30c incl the wind chill)

What do you guys have where you live....


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements

Stephen,

Cental Texas:  No basements.  We used to build all pier and beam, (real) hardwood floors and (real) wood or brick veneer siding (600 to 1400 sq. ft.).  Then some idiots decided that monolithic slabs were the way to go; and Foundation Repair Companies became the most prolific construction business in Texas.

Uncle Bob


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements

No basements here, construction is mostly CBS.


----------



## Stephen G (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements



			
				chris kennedy said:
			
		

> No basements here, construction is mostly CBS.


need a hand with CBS...


----------



## JAC (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements

CBS Concrete Block & Stucco


----------



## Stephen G (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements



			
				JAC said:
			
		

> CBS Concrete Block & Stucco


You see, I am now 2% smarter.  Concrete block we got.  Stucco not so much.  I can think of one of the top of my head.  I like it because its not vinyl or cedar shake,,or half bricked.

Maybe the cold mixed with the melting and freezing has an adverse affect for this climate.  I will start looking for more Stucco around here.

Thank you

Steve


----------



## brudgers (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements

I lived in Florida for 30 years and I never heard "CBS."

"CMU" generally implies stucco in Florida anyway.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements



			
				JAC said:
			
		

> CBS Concrete Block & Stucco


Welcome to the board, you in Florida?

CBS=concrete block system AKA CMU= concrete masonry unit.

Or what brudgers just said


----------



## fatboy (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements

99% with basements, wood frame construction above with a variety of exterior finishes. Tract home builders don't finish the basements typically, but sooner or later someone will. Groundwater, seismic, soils, not a problem around here.


----------



## JAC (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements

Grew up in Fort Lauderdale 54 to 89 never heard it called anything else.

http://www.acronymfinder.com/Concrete-B ... tucco-(CBS).html

http://orlando-blogger.com/2008/12/conc ... struction/


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements

Chris & JAC:

Me too being from West Palm we always used "CBS" and I had to educate everyone up north. Must have been a south florida thing :lol:

Oh...SG.......90% basements here and the other 10% are double and single wides


----------



## Stephen G (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements

Thannx much, CMU= CBS sysrem.  Not so many basemnents.  Lots of single/double wides.

Since you have some basements, is heat and water a problem.  If I didnt have my wood stove (in basement) fired up for the last week I couldnt heat the house.  I have an Air Source Heat Pump heating 1350sqf.  I am thinking about getting into Hydronic Flooring in my area, I am not an installer of it, but am realy thinking that I should.  Any you use this heating/cooling system.  I noticed that the cold air form the arctic has slapped Florida pretty hard and was wondering how bad that would be for some and what your using to heat those nice summer homes...

Thanx again

Stephen G


----------



## fatboy (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements

"I noticed that the cold air form the arctic has slapped Florida pretty hard and was wondering how bad that would be for some and what your using to heat those nice summer homes...

Say it ain't so! Haven't you heard, we have global warming going on.........  :mrgreen:


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements



			
				fatboy said:
			
		

> "I noticed that the cold air form the arctic has slapped Florida pretty hard and was wondering how bad that would be for some and what your using to heat those nice summer homes...Say it ain't so! Haven't you heard, we have global warming going on.........  :mrgreen:


Right now it is 37° and the feel like temp is 28°. The dog and I love it, although the girls made me turn the heat on last night.


----------



## JAC (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements



> I am thinking about getting into Hydronic Flooring in my area, I am not an installer of it, but am realy thinking that I should


Here is an excellent sudy from Canada I recommend you read

http://www.beaverplastics.com/beavercur ... nStudy.pdf


----------



## Stephen G (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements



			
				chris kennedy said:
			
		

> fatboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > "I noticed that the cold air form the arctic has slapped Florida pretty hard and was wondering how bad that would be for some and what your using to heat those nice summer homes...Say it ain't so! Haven't you heard, we have global warming going on.........  :mrgreen:


Right now it is 37° and the feel like temp is 28°. The dog and I love it, although the girls made me turn the heat on last night.  

pretty chili here, I have not seen much of my wife, she has taken on the appearance of a walking blanket, pillows and all..My crazy dog just wants outside only to lay down,,,,Global warming rumour was started by us Canadians, we just cant remember why,,,


----------



## jar546 (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements

In my area, we are 99% basements with some slab on grade and some additions with crawlspaces.

In a closer area, the Poconos they are 95% crawlspaces due to a high water table & rock.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements

Lots of basements here in Virginia.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements

I believe you are south of me     but I will respond anyway 75% are crawlspaces 24% basements with 1% slab on grade shallow protected frost free foundations. Most basements are finished by the homeowner within 2 years of moving in.


----------



## Stephen G (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements



			
				mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> I believe you are south of me     but I will respond anyway 75% are crawlspaces 24% basements with 1% slab on grade shallow protected frost free foundations. Most basements are finished by the homeowner within 2 years of moving in.


yep, way down south

The latitude of Big Sky is  45.28N

My latitude of Petawawa  45.54N


----------



## beach (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements

Typical slab on grade, no basements unless it's a multi-million dollar custom....then it has a theater/wine cellar/game room/maids quarters, etc.

Regarding weather, last Sunday I rode my bike, in shorts and t-shirt, to the local bar on the beach.....nice waves, girls in bikinis and a tall "Fat Tire".......lovely day.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements

Stephen

Specifically latitude is 48.06 29 N for my home


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements

Ouch.....that hurt Beach :lol:


----------



## beach (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements

If it makes you feel better FM...... it's 62 degrees and raining right now, tomorrows forecast is 69 degrees and sunny with a low of 49 at night, brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....I might have to break out the long pants! :lol:


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements

Lots of basements here in NW Chicago suburb.  No seismic or high wind issues, soils vary somewhat.  42" frost depth.  Almost 100% concrete footings/foundations.


----------



## Alias (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements

Some of the older homes have basements, most are crawlspaces, a very few slab on grade.  Due to our temps in the winter - usually 30's day, teens night, can drop below 0 both day and night - slab on grade is not preferred here.  Nothing new in the past few years that has a basement, just crawlspaces.

Sue, lost on the frontier in ne CA., lat 41.5, long 120.53W


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements

Beach,

I was referring to the Fat Tire and maybe a little about the scenery


----------



## beach (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements

Ahhhh yes...... scenery and Fat Tire....in that order


----------



## Stephen G (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: How many homes down south (of me) have basements

you only gave me,"Big Sky".   I was a soldier in another life and lived in Shilo Manitoba, cold, thats all you can say...



			
				mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> StephenSpecifically latitude is 48.06 29 N for my home


----------

